# Should I remove hatchlings as soon as they hatch ?



## jamestnoe (Jul 1, 2014)

My first 18 eggs are at 19 days and 3 babies have hatched. Should I remove the babies from the incubator immediately or wait longer or when they dry some?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I try to leave them in until they are nice and fluffy. if there is any issues like messy hatching, now is a good time to clean things up and get the babies back in the bator to keep warm.


----------



## cgmccary (Jun 25, 2012)

no, let the hatch finish and chicks dry


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My hatches very often were staggered. Once I had two hatched and dry, I pulled them out and put them in the brooder. I did not see any difference in hatch rates between staggered hatches and those that were not. 

The small amount of time the lid is raised to remove the chicks only drops the humidity for a short time and has little effect on the eggs remaining.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I have had hatched chicks cover the pip of an unhatched egg and smother it. So now I have been taking them out after they completely leave the shell even if they are still damp. The eggs left in the incubator still hatch fine.


----------

